# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Объявлена дата выхода «Восстания обезьян»

## Irina

*Студия 20th Century Fox обнародовала дату выхода новоиспеченного кинофильма про планету обезьян, сообщает Empire. В прокат лента, озаглавленная «Планета обезьян: Бунт обезьян»(Planet of the Apes: Rise of the Apes), выйдет 24 июня 2011 года.* 

Сюжет картины разворачиваться в нынешнем Сан-Франциско, где генетики проводят эксперименты по созданию башковитых обезьян. Это приводит к появлению Цезаря — обезьяны, какая возглавит бунт обезьян. Режиссером кинофильма выступит британец Руперт Уайат(«Отпрыск из тюрьмы»), а сценаристами — Рик Джаффа и Аманда Силвер. Спецэффекты для новоиспеченной ленты будет делать Питер Джексон WETA. Таким образом, драматурги кинофильма отказались от использования сложного грима, при помощи которого гримировали  актёров в обезьян в прошлом фильме. Кинофильм "Планета обезьян", повествующий о противостоянии интеллектуальных обезьян и человека, был римейком классической ленты 1968 года «Планета обезьян». Основные роли в картине исполнили Марк Уолберг и Тим Пасть. Новоиспеченная лента станет приквелом к данной картине.

----------


## BiZ111

Нельзя так снимать фильмы..Спустя сто лет снимать приквелы. Но посмотрим на этих макак ещё раз. На спецэффекты WETA.

----------

